# This is not easy



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I definitely know I am going to leave my husband. But, because of personal circumstances, I have to live with him until January. I'm trying to work on the paperwork on a Legal website that is free, but it is difficult filling out this information without any help from him. I need information about his income and other things before it will even let me go on to the next question. And, he won't even talk about this with me at all, so that doesn't help. I guess it is probably time to call a lawyer and just go that route and pay for it out of my pocket. 

Now, if filling papers doesn't wake him up, then I don't know what will. My plan is to leave. But, if this actually wakes him up and he begins making some changes, then I'm willing to stay and try to work on this. However, that seems pretty doubtful at this point. Married a little over a year and he has slept on the couch full time since sometime in December. We haven't had sex for a YEAR! And nothing I say or do has changed that in him. We are now to the point where I resent him so much that I don't even know how to be nice to him. Pretty sad way for newlyweds to live. But, as long as he refuses to discuss any of these issues with me, and continues to pretend everything is ok, then nothing will ever change. 

So, how do you make it work if you still have to live with your soon to be ex?????


----------

